# Craftsman 10" table saw 137.248480 manual



## woodweasel (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi guys,
I'm looking for a *manual for a Craftsman Table Saw 10 inch - model # 137.248480*, 2.7 HP. I've looked online quite a bit but can't find the manual for this exact model (been to many free manuals sites - registered to look - they haven't helped). I found one for a 137.248830 but not sure of the differences. Can anyone here please help me find the one I need?? Thanks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

this may help

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...47/0744600?pathTaken=&prst=0&shdMod=137248480

========


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Pretty sure those were the Tradesman models that Ryobi actually manufactured and are rebranded as Craftsman or Sears, Try looking for a similiar Ryobi saw


----------

